# "service engine soon" light on



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

98 altima. no lost of power but the engine light on. 
I got the trouble codes from ECM.
3 long - 4 short, 1 long - 15 short, and 5 long - 5 short.
Who can tell me what they mean?
anything need to be checked or replaced?
thanks.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe 0304 is the knock sensor code, 0115 is the lean code, and 0505 is all clear/nothing wrong. Did you get all three codes on the same check?


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

Dude did you put the gas cap back on when you got gas. That 's what hapened to me I felt like a huge retard when I found it out


----------

